# Killer autocyle on cl...



## Oldbikes (Nov 15, 2011)

Did any one here end up with that KILLER jeweled tank Autocyle on Milwaukee CL?  The only accessory it didn't have was a crossbar speedo, had a solo Clipper.  I saw it and responded last night roughly an hour after it was posted for... sit down, 500 bux OBO!  The listing was pulled today, before noon.  Dang...


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 17, 2011)

*AutoCycle scam*

The pictures of that bike can be found on Google image search and nostalgic.net. Same bike/speedo and barn in background. Scam ad. It had me going also.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 17, 2011)

Balloontyre said:


> The pictures of that bike can be found on Google image search and nostalgic.net. Same bike/speedo and barn in background. Scam ad. It had me going also.




There was no barn in the background, can you provide a link to the pics you're referencing?


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autocycle Photo Link*

http://www.nostalgic.net/arc/bicycles/index.php?start=800
Check the 1937 autocycle pics


----------



## 55tbird (Nov 18, 2011)

*Auto Cycle Scam*

I also responded immediately to this ad and I'm sure someones pulling our leg. About a month ago someone also listed what sounded like a bluebird with no response as well. I guess someone has too much time on their hands and I wish they wouldn't waste peoples time with these childish games. Anyway, happy hunting everyone!!  Mike


----------



## IJamEcono (Nov 18, 2011)

Same thing was done with a whizzer last summer near Green Bay.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup, that's the one.  WTF?!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 18, 2011)

Pretty common scam on CL unfortunately.  They try to get a "deposit" via PayPal as a gift to hold it for you because there's "other interested parties."

People try to pull it here in Portland all the time, especially on motorcycle stuff.  Unfortunately scammers are everywhere.


----------



## 55tbird (Nov 19, 2011)

*Ths Saga continues*



VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Pretty common scam on CL unfortunately.  They try to get a "deposit" via PayPal as a gift to hold it for you because there's "other interested parties."
> 
> People try to pull it here in Portland all the time, especially on motorcycle stuff.  Unfortunately scammers are everywhere.




 Now there is a beautiful Twin Flex on Milwaukee Craigslist for $1000. Of Course, there is no phone number and this exact bike picture was taken from the luxlow.com web site where it is actuyally for sale for $4300. Is there any way to report this deception??   Mike


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 19, 2011)

You can report it to Craigslist, but they do absolutely nothing.  They couldn't care less.  These scams are all over Craigslist already in every category, they just seem to be getting more into specific items lately.


----------



## Gary Meneghin (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bluebird Scam*

If it is too good to be true then it usually is not true. This is a very common scam on Craigslist. You download photos of items from eBay that had over 1000 views and you post them on Craigslist for a very low price to lure in buyers. They then ask you to send the money to an overseas escrow account. Craiglist will do nothing when you report the scam. 

This has happened to three of the items I recently restored. There is no way to stop these crooks from taking money from people who think they are getting a steal.  Let the Buyer Beware on Craigslist.

GARY MENEGHIN


----------

